# Schmiedquest Rüstungsschmied



## Falrack (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi!

Hab so ziemlich alle Foren durchsucht, also falls es doch irgendwo stehen sollte, hab ichs einfach übersehen!

Ich bin Schmied mit einem Skill von 260 und bin Stufe 43 auf Seiten der Allianz! Wollte mich auf die Spezialisierung Rüstungsschmied festlegen, hab auch den Lehrer in Eisenschmiede gesehen usw.... Habe das Schmiedequest in Sturmwind angenommen und alle Aufgaben erledigt. (war also zuerst in SW, dann im Schlingendorntal, dann bei dem Alten in SDT und zuletzt in Tanaris; habe über 300 Mithril etc. ausgegeben).

Bin danach mit etwas Vorfreude wieder nach Eisenschmiede und hatte erwartet, dass mir der Rüstungsschmied ein Quest anbietet, um mich zu spezialisieren!
 Aber nichts, kein Ausrufungszeichen über dem Kopf, keine Aufgabe als ich mit ihm geredet habe!

Jetzt meine Frage: muss ich noch irgendetwas erledigen, um das Quest zu aktivieren oder hab ich was falsch gemacht?
Wäre sehr dankbar über eine Antwort!


----------



## Jurdace (28. Oktober 2007)

Du musst beim normalen Schmiedekunstexperten am Amboss dein Interesse an einer Richtung bekunden (Auswahldialog)  und erst danach gibt dir der Rüstungsschmied die Quest.


----------



## Falrack (29. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank, hab den Typen gefunden und habe das Quest gestartet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nearperf (12. November 2007)

welceh quests muss ich alles machen um die rüstungsschmiede quest zu erhalten.spezialisiert auf rüstungen habe ich mich schon,(auswahldialog).es muss doch eine quest geben wo wie man das oberer und untere rüssi buch bekommt.

ich vermute mal das man durch diese q dann auch die pläne der instanzen,br scholo oder stratholm,welche bei atlas loot als questbelohnung bei den bossen steht.

kann mir da wer helfen.

thx


----------



## Logeras (14. November 2007)

Hm irgendwie verstehe ich nicht was du meinst. War auch Rüssischmied Skill 350 und hab nie sone Quest gemacht was du beschreibst.


----------



## Alwynn (14. November 2007)

nearperf schrieb:


> welceh quests muss ich alles machen um die rüstungsschmiede quest zu erhalten.spezialisiert auf rüstungen habe ich mich schon,(auswahldialog).es muss doch eine quest geben wo wie man das oberer und untere rüssi buch bekommt.
> 
> ich vermute mal das man durch diese q dann auch die pläne der instanzen,br scholo oder stratholm,welche bei atlas loot als questbelohnung bei den bossen steht.
> 
> ...



Es gibt kein "oberer und untere rüssi buch". Ich vermute mal, du meinst die 3 Bände "Hochentwickelte Rüstungsschmiedekunst". Dafür gibt es keine Quest oder Vorquest und auch keine Rüstungsschmiedequest. Diese Bücher werden jeweils aus einer oberen und einer unteren Hälfte zusammengesetzt. Die Buchhälften sind Loots in den Instanzen Düsterbruch, Stratholme, Scholomance und Schwarzfelsspitze:

Untere Hälfte von "Hochentwickelte Rüstungsschmiedekunst Band 1" Goraluk Hammerbruch, Schwarzfelsspitze
Obere Hälfte von "Hochentwickelte Rüstungsschmiedekunst Band 1" König Gordok, Düsterbruch

Untere Hälfte von "Hochentwickelte Rüstungsschmiedekunst Band 2" Purpurroter Hammerschmied, Stratholme
Obere Hälfte von "Hochentwickelte Rüstungsschmiedekunst Band 2" Blutrippe, Scholomance

Untere Hälfte von "Hochentwickelte Rüstungsschmiedekunst Band 3" Schwertschmied der Schwarzen Wache, Stratholme
Obere Hälfte von "Hochentwickelte Rüstungsschmiedekunst Band 3" Urok Schreckensbote, Schwarzfelsspitze

...und by the way: Kauf dich auch die Buch: So gehn dem Doitsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...ist ja schon fast peinlich, wieviele Rechtschreibfehler in einen einzigen Satz passen...
...und für weitere Frage empfehle ich dir www.buffed.de... aber fragen ist ja einfacher als suchen, nicht wahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jm2c

...der Alwynn


----------

